# Antonio Carraro Tigre Trac 3000 HST owner and workshop manual?



## Johanna (May 16, 2013)

Hi there!

I just bought and ald AC tractor, TTR 3000 HST. I am now trying to find both owner and workshop manual for this. Does anyone know where to find it, or a forum specialized for Antonio Carraro?

I have been reading about "RangerDave's" sad story, and mine has started to split in the midgear. It´s not cracked, it´s the screws that unscrew themselves all the time, and now it has started to leak alot of oil from the middle somewhere. I could be a crack, but it might aswell be a pipe or a hose to and from the oilcooler in the front. It´s really hard to tell where the oil is comming from, when looking underneath. Last time I was going to use it, all the oil come out of it...Maybe 3-4 liters just draining out from the middle-section!

Now I must find information, before doing anything else...

Greetings from Sweden!

/Johanna


----------

